# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Erreur numro de semaine

## Wehrmicel

Bonjour,

J'essaie de rcuprer le numro de semaine via la formule suivante: DatePart ("ww", #May 18, 2022#) 

La formule m'affiche 21  la place de 20 ... 

Ai-je oubli quelque chose ?

Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

problme connu sur Crystal Reports

Relis ce thread.
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...ne-fonctionne/

tu pourras remplacer l'anne par year(currentdate)

----------


## Wehrmicel

> Bonjour
> 
> problme connu sur Crystal Reports
> 
> Relis ce thread.
> https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...ne-fonctionne/
> 
> tu pourras remplacer l'anne par year(currentdate)


Merci pour ta rponse, malheureusement a ne fonctionne pas. La formule me retourne 53 mme en remplaant l'anne par year(currentdate) ou 2022.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

il faut faire une petite modification

if datepart('ww',CDate(2021,01,01),crMonday,crFirstFourDays) >53
then datepart('ww',#May 18, 2022#-5) else datepart('ww',#May 18, 2022#);

----------


## Wehrmicel

a semble fonctionner ! 

Merci

----------

